
Building and Motivating Engineering Teams - yarapavan
https://medium.com/@skamille/building-and-motivating-engineering-teams-24fd56910039#.suk0zdr0l
======
yarapavan
> Respect that engineers are smart individuals who often have more to add to
> your business than just their coding talents, and teach them to respect that
> the other parts of the business have equally valuable skills and
> perspectives. Engineers don’t need to feel like the company royalty to be
> inspired to do good work, but they do need the opportunity to be treated
> like a partner.

